
Html5 Neonflames - DanielRibeiro
http://29a.ch/sandbox/2011/neonflames/
======
chrislomax
You have to click and drag around the black part of the screen, not completely
obvious. I only found out when I got mad and started clicking stuff insanely.

~~~
rkalla
Agreed... very cool looking rendering but the response time is so slow I'm not
convinced I'm doing anything until it appears like 30 seconds later.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The default should be max intensity, spawn, exposure, noise, and fuzz. Then it
is pretty obvious and immediate something is happening.

------
RobertHubert
Works beautifully - really impressive organic feel to it. I love this
actually!

✔ On Chrome 14.0.835.202 - windows 7

✔ Safari 5.1.1 - works but with lag

✔ Firefox - 7.0.1 - works great but seems to constrict the canvas more than on
Chrome.

IE - Nothing, just loads the sharing icons.

"Grabs iPad"

------
grannyg00se
Neonflames? I get what appear to be more like galaxy clusters. But still very
cool. I like the way they seem to grow organically after you click rather than
instantly draw.

------
Rinum
I thought it wasn't working at first because I didn't notice anything
happening... after clicking randomly for about a minute I started seeing
colors. Simply stunning result :)

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The worms are the easiest to see. Upping the spawn helps as well.

------
algorithms
This is so beautiful. I love it how such samples of beauty can be created so
randomly (more or less)

worked in Ubuntu 11.10 Chrome 15 Beta

------
ootachi
Not working for me in either Firefox or Chrome.

~~~
wgx
Nothing... in Chrome 14.0.835.202 on OSX 10.7.2

~~~
logjam
Same install here - I max on CPU but get nothing.

~~~
Permit
Nothing on Chrome 14 or Firefox 7 on Windows 7 for me.

------
ErrantX
<http://imgur.com/6YDxE>

Lots of fun :)

~~~
maxmcd
Agreed: <http://imgur.com/QdqGA>

------
whisky
I was dumb enough to pick white straight after it loaded. After a few seconds
I thought my brand new LCD monitor had started to go.

It would be interesting implement it as a dynamic background to something.

~~~
farnsworth
>It would be interesting implement it as a dynamic background to something.

Exactly the first thing I thought, since I've been looking for something like
this to build interesting random desktop backgrounds that change very
gradually but frequently.

------
AndyJPartridge
It would be great to be able to define paths and then drag along them to
create this effect, with ease-in/immediate/ramp options.

Also, it's entirely possible I'm supposed to act more like a brush artist. My
art teacher always said my art looked like I used a ruler.

Nice to have the choice though, in a greedy world ;)

------
pumpmylemma
<https://github.com/jwagner/Neonflames>

------
Murkin
Works great Chrome + Ubuntu 11.04

The share/save options are broken tho

Great work !

------
bherms
Protip: up the maxage var a bit and then click, then immediately mouse over
and start clicking new colors. :)

------
iM8t
This is simply amazing! Good job.

------
makepanic
works fine with opera 12alpha

------
djKianoosh
truly a beautiful application

bravo

------
DanWaterworth
This is epic!

